# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Nederlandse steden betwisten landelijke strijd om gezondheid

## Leontien

Nederland kent enkele verontrustende ontwikkelingen op het gebied van zorg en welzijn. In 2012 is het aantal personen dat overleed aan hart- en vaatziekten voor het eerst in jaren gestegen en zijn de uitgaven aan zorg met 3,7 procent toegenomen. Op agendas van overheden en gemeenten neemt het belang van een gezonde levensstijl een prominente plaats in.

Vanaf 10 tot 27 oktober worden inwoners van Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Haarlem, Leeuwarden en Nootdorp tijdens MOVEYOURCITY ruim twee weken lang aangespoord tot het bezoeken van lokale fitnessclubs. Daar steunen zij hun stad in de strijd om gezondheid door zoveel mogelijk te bewegen. De lichamelijke activiteiten van deelnemers worden digitaal geregistreerd, vertaald naar MOVEs, en bijgehouden op www.moveyourcity.nl. 

Deelnemende clubs beschikken over Technogyms nieuwste productlijn ARTIS. Via een touchscreen op de cardio-apparaten hebben clubleden toegang tot een profiel met persoonlijke trainingsprogrammas. De inwoners van de stad waarin na twee weken de meeste MOVEs zijn gerealiseerd tonen daadkracht aan de rest van Nederland en laten zien dat zij daadwerkelijk bijdragen aan de gezondheid van hun stad. 

*MOVEs Generator brengt steden in beweging*
Tijdens MOVEYOURCITY wordt in de deelnemende steden een MOVEs Generator geplaatst. Voorbijgangers verzamelen hier MOVEs voor hun stad op een loopband. Ook krijgen zij gelegenheid tot het achterhalen van hun intrinsieke motivatie om te sporten, met de Technogym Aspiration Finder.

Deelnemers die tijdens MOVEYOURCITY de meeste MOVEs weten te verzamelen voor hun stad, maken kans op een jaar lang gratis lidmaatschap bij de lokale fitnessclub. 

Wat vind jij van deze actie?

----------


## Wendy

Ik ben benieuwd of dit mensen meer tot beweging brengt.

----------

